# Lager vom rm7 simmons



## dhmoscher (23. November 2004)

hallo, habe ein gutes Angebot für ein RM7 Wade Simmons...
Ich habe gehört man sollte bei RM7 darauf achten, dass es wenigstens Baujahr 2003 ist weil davor unzureichende und instabile Lager verwendet wurden.
Aber die RM7 Edition Wade simmons gibts ja erst seit 2003 also dürfte es da keine Probleme geben oder?
klärt mich mal auf...

DANKE


----------

